# Thanks to Janet & Reed, The  Trifecta



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to seeing Janet's post on her wonderfull pen she entered in the State Fair. Prompted me to get off my butt and do the same. I just made the Entry deadline last month. Well went down to pick my pens up today and found out I had 2 first's and a second 

This 1st was a special FREEBIE blank I recieved from Reed in Somerton, AZ. He sent me a great piece of greasewood. I always liked the way this pen came out. The picture doesn't really show the nice green tint in the wood and the figure is tops. This was entered in "Wood Turned" catagory.








This pen took 2nd in "Wood cut other" catagory, you seen it before the TRECTS Pen.







And last but not least, this pen took a 1st in "Plastics" catagory.
It is a turqiouse trustone closed end Jr Statesmen.



Oh, the picture of this one didn't turn out. Someone lifted the pen before I got down there to pick them up. I hope the thing leaks all over his or her clothes who ever stole it  I'm bummed not that I lost the pen, as they have insurance to cover it, so I get reimbursed, but I would have like to have had the ribbon to display the Trifecta in the store  So I guess I have to settle for the Daily Double. []

Thanks again Janet for the motivation to go and do it and to Reed for the great blank


----------



## redbulldog (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Anthony!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 7, 2006)

Well done Anthony! The 2nd place pen is stunning! If I may ask do you add something below all of your clips to protect the pen until the recipient receives it? I like that idea!


----------



## reed43 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anthony glad to see the pen won an award for you. Some greasewood can be awsome. I was in Phoenix Sat. but my 4 month granddaughter won out over your opening I was way over in Gilbert, but would have loved to come over for a while.  Reed


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2006)

That's not a bad idea Ron, but that is a piece of the string from the ribbon.
I have had some PR resins chip in that paticular spot you are talking about.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 7, 2006)

I really thought it was a small cut piece of plastic! HHHMMMMM....I'm off to find some thin plastic![][]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations.  That's pretty disgusting that someone stole the other pen.  Did they have them out where people could get to them?


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2006)

Gerry, to tell you the truth, I thought they all would be gone. The fair closed Sunday and today was the first day to go down and pick your stuff up. I tried to get down there as soon as they opened, but got tied up. The people picking stuff up we suppose to have an escort to their things, but people were walking all around unescorted. The only reason I decided to enter, is because they were responsible for everything insurance wise. I think it was an inside job [] Judging by the personal I saw.


----------



## vick (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for the loss congatualtions though on the contest.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations on your recognition for you excellent work.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to see you've gotten some well-deserved recognition Anthony - congratulations!!!  Sorry about the pen - hopefully the awards will help drive up more than enough business to offset the loss.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the  comments.

There wasb no monetary loss, they are going to pay me full boat for the pen, probablly, the easiest sale I ever made. [] 

Just wish they would have left the ribbon for evidence[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Done Anthony,

I never thought of you as the State Fair kinda guy....guess I just learnt something new about you...again, well done!![][]


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 7, 2006)

WAY TO GO BIG GUY!!!!  I love it and the pens are fantastic.  Now you are going to have to make a shadow box to display them in.  One of these days I will have you make me one of the twisted ones cause they are so unique. You do great work and deserve the recognition.

Janet


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Anthony! Too bad about the missing pen. I really like the Emperor.[^]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Well Done Anthony,
> 
> I never thought of you as the State Fair kinda guy....guess I just learnt something new about you...again, well done!![][]



I'm not Jim [] I can't remember the last time I went. Probablly 20 years ago when the kids were little. I had made plans on two occassions to go down this year to see how they ending up displaying them. Never made it. You need to be packing when you go to the part of town the fair is at [:0] It is kind of ashame, the old State Fairs seem to be going by the wayside. I use to love looking at the model railroad exhibits []


----------



## Dario (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Anthony.

Maybe you should have stayed a bit longer away so that none of the pen is left (that's 3 sales []) LOL.  Honestly, I am sorry you lost one since you intended to keep them displayed (or just the ribbon?)...if so, maybe they can re-issue you another?


----------



## Ligget (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic wins Anthony, well deserved! [][]


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your ribbons, beautiful pens.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your trio of winners, its obvious why someone would want one for them selves....too bad they had to resort to theivery!!


----------



## Skye (Nov 8, 2006)

The rope pen is friggin flat out awesome. I've got to learn how to make those.

And the first one, like I've said before, never turn down free wood!


----------



## Radman (Nov 8, 2006)

You should win.. Those are great pens.
Never thought of the State Fair.  An added bonus for your marketing.


----------



## TBone (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Anthony, well deserved from the pictures.  Sorry about the lost pen, really steams me when I hear about something like that.  Try contacting the State Fair organizer (here it would be the State Ag Dept) and see if they can replace your ribbon.  If not maybe they could put you in touch with their supplier where you could replace it for display.  They shouldn't be expensive if you have to buy one.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 9, 2006)

Anthony,

GREAT job, as usual.

One note, when they awarded the first and second places, did THEY take pictures??  Or some local paper??  Seems there ought to be some record that the "state fair judging committee" would keep.  You may want to at least, ask!

AGAIN, Great job, but no more than we would expect from you!!!


----------

